# Posts being lost



## napnewman (Nov 30, 2009)

Just want to bring this to the forum system admin's attention.

I know that posts are being lost - at least all the threads I was viewing. There last night - gone today. May be a bug in the backup process (guessing that becase I've seen "Forum down for backup" message alot more often since the forum has been revamped).


----------

